# WoW Miniemiert sich automatisch



## WOWSchamaneWOW (27. Februar 2009)

HI BUFFED
Also ab heut isses irgendwie so das wenn ich WoW öffne
minimiert es sicher automatisch dann kann ich es nur wiederherstellen un dann minimiert sich wieda un das ca 7-20mal hintereinander
Habs dann mit anderen Spielen(WC3, Star Wars Bf1) versucht da ist es genauso  
Hab windows vista mit Daten: Sprache: Deutsch(Gebietsschema: Deutsch)
Systemhersteller: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
Systemmodell: F7Kr
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Prozesser: AMD Turion(tm) 64X2 Mobile Technology TL-60 (2CPUs), ~2.0GHz
Speicher: 2974MB RAM
Auslagerungsdatei: 1190 MB verwendet, 4945 MB verfügbar
DirectX-Version: DirectX 10

Bitte um Hilfe
werde wahrscheinlich erst morgen antworten können(ich geh glei erstma schlafen^^)
plz postet einfach rein wie des gelöst werden kann
MFG WOWSCHAMANEWOW


----------



## Mugazombi (27. Februar 2009)

Welche Vista Version? Home Pro Ultimate? 32 oder 64?
Was hast du im hintergrund nochlaufen? Torrents? oder welche Antivirensoftware?
Hast du irgend etwas installiert kurz bevor es sich andauernd minimiert?
Bei mir minimiert es sich wenn das doofe Popup vom Antivir kommt, ansonsten fällt mir spontan nix ein


----------



## nannix (28. Februar 2009)

Vorsichtig gefragt, hast du ne offizielle Vista Version, bzw. eine legale? Nach Ablauf einer gewissen Zeit nervt einen nämlich die Aktivierung....

Zumindestens ist das bei XP so.


----------



## fabdiem (28. Februar 2009)

haste in letzter zeit n neues programm installiert?

antivir und andre virenprogramme minimiern bei mir auch manchma wow

schalts einfach aus wenn wow zockst

antivir brauchst da eh net

blizz weiss eh allet über dich XD


----------



## WOWSchamaneWOW (28. Februar 2009)

Ich hab im Hintergrund nur Antirvirus, Skype laufen. Ich hab Betriebssystem: Windows Vista Home Premium(6.0, Build 6000).
So an dem Tag wo es nicht mehr ging habe ich mich am Morgen an einem Private Server angemeldet. Hab versehntlich dann die Realmlist falsch gespeichert. Dann gings los mit dem minimieren. Hab dann alles wieder-rückgesetzt und die realmlist wieder auf normal gesetzt un dann noch wow-repair drübelaufen lassen. Da es dann aber auch bei anderen Spielen so war das es sich minimiert hab ich gedacht das es an WOW liegt
Ich hab Avira Antivirus Personal-Free Antivirus(was eigentlich immer an ist nur den Computer Virensuchdurchlauf mach ich nicht so oft(1-2die woche).
Bitte um Hilfe
MFG WOWSCHAMANEWOW


----------



## Cooko (28. Februar 2009)

hmm....misteriös , bei meinem laptop wars neulich genauso....
hassu google desktop?
wenn ich das beendet hab hats manchmals funktioniert 
wenn nciht hab ichs ´iefnahc ncohma probier t, udn unterschiedliche programme ,d ei im hitergurn liefen (z.b. skype) geshclossen...dann gings


----------



## Asoriel (28. Februar 2009)

Bei einem Kollegen von mir war exakt das selbe Problem. Bei ihm lag es an einem fehlerhaft installierten Logitech-Treiber (ich glaub von der MX1000 bzw. G15).

Solltest du also einen Logitech-Treiber haben, deinstallier den und mach ihn neu drauf.


----------



## WOWSchamaneWOW (28. Februar 2009)

Nun das Problem ist ja erst seit gestern seitdem ich die Realmlist verändert hab(Mein letzte Antwort dazu lesen!)
Aber es hat sich ja irgenwie auf alle Spiele ausgebreitet. Ich hab auch leider die CD-Keys vom Basic WoW un bc nich mehr(wotlk habsch noch)
Kann ich vllt. ein Teil von den WoW runterwerfen bwz. irgendwie neu installieren ohne die cd-keys einzugeben?

MFG WOWSCHAMANEWOW


----------



## Asoriel (28. Februar 2009)

das liegt 100% nicht an der Realmlist, da das eine .wtf-Datei ist und andere Spiele/Programme garnix damit anfangen können. Außerdem - WoW hat keine CD-Keys, für was auch? Du hast ja schließlich nen Account, da ist das unnötig. Einzelne Teile von WoW kannst du nicht neu installieren. Ganz oder garnicht, nur die Patches kannst du sichern.

Nochmal meine Frage: Hast du irgendwelche Logitech-Treiber installiert?


----------



## WOWSchamaneWOW (28. Februar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> das liegt 100% nicht an der Realmlist, da das eine .wtf-Datei ist und andere Spiele/Programme garnix damit anfangen können. Außerdem - WoW hat keine CD-Keys, für was auch? Du hast ja schließlich nen Account, da ist das unnötig. Einzelne Teile von WoW kannst du nicht neu installieren. Ganz oder garnicht, nur die Patches kannst du sichern.
> 
> Nochmal meine Frage: Hast du irgendwelche Logitech-Treiber installiert?


Also ich bin jetzt kein Pro in Sachen Computer(braucht man halt noch nich so viel mit 14jahren^^)
Mein DaD kann damit au nix anfangen^^
Also ich hab nur 50€ USB Headseat von Logitech aber glaub das is unwichtig


----------



## Dagonzo (28. Februar 2009)

Also helfen könnte ich bei dem Problem. Da du allerdings zugibst das du auf Privatservern spielst, gibt es auch keine Hilfe von mir. Sorry


----------



## WOWSchamaneWOW (28. Februar 2009)

Nein ich spiele nicht auf privat servern(wie du an meiner sig unten erkennen kannst)
Ich wollte nur ausprobieren wie das so ist aufm fun server wo man scho LVL 80 is
Aber dies hat ja irgenwie net geklappt den seitdem ic die realmlist verändert hab geht wow ja net mehr


----------



## Dagonzo (28. Februar 2009)

Wenn man auf keinem Privatserver spielt braucht man auch an der Realmliste nichts verändern. Ob du nun einem Original-Char hast oder nicht ist mir dabei völlig egal.


----------



## WOWSchamaneWOW (28. Februar 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wenn man auf keinem Privatserver spielt braucht man auch an der Realmliste nichts verändern. Ob du nun einem Original-Char hast oder nicht ist mir dabei völlig egal.


Ich hab die Realmlist ja auch wieder auf normal gemacht aber das Prob war imma noch da(wie gesagt hab au scho wow-repair drüberlaufen lassen)
Kannst du mir nun jetzt helfen oder nicht?


----------



## Dagonzo (28. Februar 2009)

WOWSchamaneWOW schrieb:


> Kannst du mir nun jetzt helfen oder nicht?


Nein!


----------

